# H E Moss Tankers - Ships in Fleet



## cap0557

I wonder if anyone can help me? I am trying to assemble a full listing of all ships within the "Cunard World" and as such am keen to identify ships that formed part of the H E Moss subsidiary. Thanks to another thread I have been able to gather a few vessel names to start me off but need help to get to a definitive list. 

I am aware that Cunard acquired the company in 1964 and remained in "control" until the 1980's therefore it is only vessels that were in service during this period)

Appreciate any help...

(PS - I have also added a similar thread for both Ellerman and Offshore Marine)


----------



## R798780

LUCELLUM	(4); 18,342 tons DW; Built/bought 1958; Sold1969;	Sold to True Mariners S.A. Renamed JULIANA. Subsequently wrecked off Japan.

LUXOR (2); 19,056 tons D/W;	Built/bought 1960; sold 1973	Sold toSingapore interests. Renamed Cherry Prince

LUCIGEN	(2)	19,320 tons D/W; Built/bought 1962; sold 1976; Sold to Liberian interests.

LUSTROUS (3)	24,507 tons D/W; Built/bought 1968 ; sold 1977 ; Sold to Vardiyanis Group for Saudi Arabian trading. Renamed AL KHAFJI.

LUMINOUS (3) 24,605 tons D/W; Built/bought 1968 ; sold 1977 ; Sold to Vardiyanis Group for Saudi Arabian trading. Renamed AL KHALIJ

LUMEN (4) 24,950 tons D/W; Built/bought 1971 ; sold 1977 ; Sold to Vardiyanis Group for Saudi trading. Renamed AL DAMMAM 1.

LUMINETTA (2)	24,950 tons D/W; Built/bought 1972 ; sold 1990

LUMIERE 24,950 tons D/W; Built/bought 1972 ; sold 1992 or later

LUCELLUM	(5)	39,230 tons D/W; Built/bought 1975 ; sold 1978 ; Sold to Gran Colombiana

LUCERNA	(5)	39,230 tons D/W; Built/bought 1976 ; sold 1989


----------



## cap0557

Brilliant, many thanks Hugh

Chris


----------



## Pat Thompson

Greetings,

There wasw also the Lucerna 1952-1964 which is right on the edge of your time window. She was built by Smiths Dock and completed in September 1952 and sold in 1964 becoming Aesopos for Marguardia Cia Naviera SA, Piraeus and again in 1966 to Agenor Sg Co Ltd, Famagusta although she retained the name. She was broken up at Split 1.1.70 [Brodospas] following a main Engine failure in June.69. My (Step) Dad, Jack Hutchinson was Chief Officer of her in the mid late 1950s


----------



## R798780

There were 2 tankers sold in 1964, Lustrous and Lucerna, but I only recall Cunard taking over 3, Lucellum, Luxor and Lucigen. Moss Tanker fleet (the rest) follows


----------



## R798780

H E MOSS & COMPANY


LUMEN (1) DWT 3,825; Bought 1888; Sold 1924; Sold to Harris & Dixon Renamed IVOR May 24 Sank September 1924.

ARAL (1891) DWT 4,420; Bought 1908; Sold 1928; Sold to Wards for scrap.

ASTRAKHAN (1892) DWT 5,170; Bought 1908; Sold 1929; Sold to Germany.

LUCERNA (1) DWT 7,380; Bought 1896; Sold 1896;	

LUCIGEN (1) DWT 7,176; Bought 1909; Sold 1939; Sold to Admiralty for use as storage vessel at Lagos. Towed to sea and sunk.

LUCELLUM (1) DWT 7,190; Bought 1912; Sold 1913; Sold to French Govt. Renamed GIRONDE.

LUCELLUM (2) DWT 7,190; Bought 1913; Sold 1936; Scrapped (Rijsolijks) .

LUMINA (1) DWT 8,735; Bought 1915; «.—	Torpedoed and sunk Mediterranean

LUMINA (2) DWT 8,607; Bought 1916; Sold 1935; Scrapped (Bolkow) .

LUCERNA (2) (1892) DWT 4,928; Bought 1918; Sold 1930; Bought from Tamplin; Sold to Ghiradi, Italy Renamed GUISEPPE GHIRADI.

LUMINOUS (1) (1913)DWT 7,290; Bought 1923; Sold 1938; Bought from Gow Harrison (Vitruvia) Sold to Pallas Co . Greece

LUMEN (2) DWT 9,63 Bought 1925; Sold 1942; Sold to Admiralty. Renamed EMPIRE LIGHT. Torpedoed 1943.

LUMINETTA (1) DWT 9,900; Bought 1927; Sold 1952; Sold to Vi valet, S.A. Panama. Renamed LUMINA.

LUNULA DWT 10,091; Bought 1927; Lost 1941; Mined at Thame shaven 22.2.1941.

LUSTROUS (1) DWT 9,910; Bought 1927; Lost 1941; Sunk by Scharnhorst.

LUCULUS DWT 10,470; Bought 1929; Sold 1952; Sold to Stephenson Hardy Renamed BRAZENE.

LUXOR (1) Dwt 10,470; Bought 1930; Sold 1951; Sold to Fassio, Genoa Renamed CAROLINA FASSIO.

LUCERNA (3) Dwt 10,480; Bought 1930; Sold 9550; Sold to Atlantic Rhederei Renamed WINNETOO.

LUCELLUM (3) Dwt 14,580; Bought 1938; Sold 1955; Sold to Salvesen Renamed ASTURIA.

LUMINOUS (2)1942 Dwt 12,060; Bought 1945; Sold 1956; Ex Empire Reynolds sold to Armainento, Palermo and renamed POTERE.

LUMEN (3) Dwt 14,811; Bought 1950; Sold 1962; Sold for scrap Hong Kong.

LUCERNA	(4) Dwt 16,677; Bought 1952; Sold 1964; Sold to Marguaratia, Panama. Renamed AESOPOS.

LUSTROUS (2) Dwt 16,645; Bought 1953; Sold 1964; Sold to Esso for Australian Coastal trading.


----------



## cap0557

Thanks Gents,

Would anyone know when the ships ceased to be part of Cunard?


----------



## R798780

cap0557 said:


> Thanks Gents,
> 
> Would anyone know when the ships ceased to be part of Cunard?


Ship singular, Lumiere, became part of the P&O container fleet when they bought the Cunard cargo division, or "Cunard Ellerman" as it had become in 1991 or 1992. All other "Moss" tankers had been sold by then, though they were managing the RSA "Energos" (ex Mobil Refiner) at the time


----------



## jimmaclean

I left the Lumiere in late August 1992. The ship was owned by P&O Containers, but was being run by P&O Bulk. The crewing was being taken over by a company called Guernsey Ship Management. There was only one ex Cunard-Ellerman officer when I left - Ian Ingram.


----------



## Robert Hewitt

Hello Everybody. I sailed on the mv "Lucerna" from September 1960 until March 1962. I began as cabin boy and became assistant steward. A grand ship with a grand crew. I was known for carrying a portable record player around with me before the age of the Walkman and the MP3!


----------



## Eddie Wood

R798780 said:


> H E MOSS & COMPANY
> 
> 
> LUMEN (1) DWT 3,825; Bought 1888; Sold 1924; Sold to Harris & Dixon Renamed IVOR May 24 Sank September 1924.
> 
> ARAL (1891) DWT 4,420; Bought 1908; Sold 1928; Sold to Wards for scrap.
> 
> ASTRAKHAN (1892) DWT 5,170; Bought 1908; Sold 1929; Sold to Germany.
> 
> LUCERNA (1) DWT 7,380; Bought 1896; Sold 1896;
> 
> LUCIGEN (1) DWT 7,176; Bought 1909; Sold 1939; Sold to Admiralty for use as storage vessel at Lagos. Towed to sea and sunk.
> 
> LUCELLUM (1) DWT 7,190; Bought 1912; Sold 1913; Sold to French Govt. Renamed GIRONDE.
> 
> LUCELLUM (2) DWT 7,190; Bought 1913; Sold 1936; Scrapped (Rijsolijks) .
> 
> LUMINA (1) DWT 8,735; Bought 1915; «.— Torpedoed and sunk Mediterranean
> 
> LUMINA (2) DWT 8,607; Bought 1916; Sold 1935; Scrapped (Bolkow) .
> 
> LUCERNA (2) (1892) DWT 4,928; Bought 1918; Sold 1930; Bought from Tamplin; Sold to Ghiradi, Italy Renamed GUISEPPE GHIRADI.
> 
> LUMINOUS (1) (1913)DWT 7,290; Bought 1923; Sold 1938; Bought from Gow Harrison (Vitruvia) Sold to Pallas Co . Greece
> 
> LUMEN (2) DWT 9,63 Bought 1925; Sold 1942; Sold to Admiralty. Renamed EMPIRE LIGHT. Torpedoed 1943.
> 
> LUMINETTA (1) DWT 9,900; Bought 1927; Sold 1952; Sold to Vi valet, S.A. Panama. Renamed LUMINA.
> 
> LUNULA DWT 10,091; Bought 1927; Lost 1941; Mined at Thame shaven 22.2.1941.
> 
> LUSTROUS (1) DWT 9,910; Bought 1927; Lost 1941; Sunk by Scharnhorst.
> 
> LUCULUS DWT 10,470; Bought 1929; Sold 1952; Sold to Stephenson Hardy Renamed BRAZENE.
> 
> LUXOR (1) Dwt 10,470; Bought 1930; Sold 1951; Sold to Fassio, Genoa Renamed CAROLINA FASSIO.
> 
> LUCERNA (3) Dwt 10,480; Bought 1930; Sold 9550; Sold to Atlantic Rhederei Renamed WINNETOO.
> 
> LUCELLUM (3) Dwt 14,580; Bought 1938; Sold 1955; Sold to Salvesen Renamed ASTURIA.
> 
> LUMINOUS (2)1942 Dwt 12,060; Bought 1945; Sold 1956; Ex Empire Reynolds sold to Armainento, Palermo and renamed POTERE.
> 
> LUMEN (3) Dwt 14,811; Bought 1950; Sold 1962; Sold for scrap Hong Kong.
> 
> LUCERNA (4) Dwt 16,677; Bought 1952; Sold 1964; Sold to Marguaratia, Panama. Renamed AESOPOS.
> 
> LUSTROUS (2) Dwt 16,645; Bought 1953; Sold 1964; Sold to Esso for Australian Coastal trading.


----------



## Eddie Wood

I worked in the engine room of the 1950's built Lumen in the early sixties. If my memory is holding up, the engine was a 4 cylinder Doxford diesel. Had an 11 month trip, finishing in Falmouth, having been to Sydney harbour and a few other places. Quite a long trip getting from Falmouth to the north east with British Rail.


----------

